# South jetty



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Made my first trek to the jetty from HBSP today - 4 rods, a small cooler and a backpack... not too tough. Wanted to fish the morning outgoing but the rain was slow clearing so I didn't get there till around noon. Guy came in and set up near me a few minutes after I did and caught a good speck on his first cast with a grub. Wind was stiff all afternoon, but fished the incoming with grubs and DOAs till around 3:30 with no other action. The water got very dirty on the incoming (which I'm sure hurt the bite) and I'm wondering if that is the norm? Spent the last 1/2 hour walking the jetty just to scope it out. Swing and a miss today, but I'll be working in another trek in the next several days.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

During the winter hours it's more productive to hit the jetty early or late....starting or ending in the dark. During the winter trout tend to school up, so it really can be hit or miss.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

By teh way, I'm headed home tomorrow and looking at hitting the jetty this week.....certainly by Saturday. How long are you around?


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'm around year round, will be making out the schedule at work tomorrow and will have a good bead on when my next trek will be then. Is it usually crowded on the weekends?


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks like Friday is my plan a jetty day


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

So with the cold/wind today I'm going to plan b.... jetty trek on Saturday now. Anyone else heading out there?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm taking my kayak out on Sun. If need be, I'll wander out towards the jetty. Hopefully, I catch my trout in the marsh and save my back from all of that paddling.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Not a bad plan. Made the hike this morning with my son and saw no trout caught. Did manage ttwo slot reds and a flounder before leaving around 12:30. Had a very nice red to the rocks as well but he came unbuttoned, looked to be upper end of the slot or maybe just over... hurt my feelings! Reds came on shrimp under floats, the biggest on DOA and the flounder on a jerk bait of all things. Good luck in the marsh tomorrow.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

speckalicious said:


> Not a bad plan. Made the hike this morning with my son and saw no trout caught. Did manage ttwo slot reds and a flounder before leaving around 12:30. Had a very nice red to the rocks as well but he came unbuttoned, looked to be upper end of the slot or maybe just over... hurt my feelings! Reds came on shrimp under floats, the biggest on DOA and the flounder on a jerk bait of all things. Good luck in the marsh tomorrow.


 After you guys left I went down to the end where I picked up some keeper specks & a red. The guy I was fishing with, (another regular at the jetty) picked up 3 keeper black drum & a few other fish as well.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice. Thought about sliding out there too but decided to call it a day. Love for my son to have completed the slam with a trout.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

speckalicious said:


> Nice. Thought about sliding out there too but decided to call it a day. Love for my son to have completed the slam with a trout.


That's OK. I never make fun of other fishermen's lack of commitment.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Lol!


----------

